# Dealing with thin endometrial lining



## Uber Barrens Club (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi ladies

Apologies for rambling, I’m reeling a bit from recent turn of events and would love some support / insight

V long story try-to-keep-it-short

At 28 I was diagnosed with PCOS. I’d always suspected something might not be quite right, as I’d never really had proper periods when not on the pill. I came off the pill to get checked out, and one 9-month-long anovulatory cycle later, was diagnosed PCOS, but with cracking ovarian reserve

Dial forward 5 years, and I come off the pill expecting to need Clomid to ovulate due to the PCOS. I decide to go and get a fertility MOT scan to see what state my ovaries are in, and understand the severity of the PCOS now that we’re ready to TTC. Crap myself when my ovaries show my reserves have seemingly disappeared. At 28 I had an antral follicle count of 42 - now at 33 I have an AFC of 5.

I ovulate my first month off the pill, enabling me to get my day 3 bloods redone, and the picture is bleak. My FSH is sky high, my AMH barely detectable, and I’m hurtling towards early premature ovarian failure.

F*CK.

We fast track to IVF as it will give us the best chance of conceiving - consultant says we may not get many eggs, but as it’s quality not quantity that counts, and age is on my side, the hope is that I’ll still have a chance.


We start stimming at the end of Sept, on max stims, with the very real possibility I won’t respond at all. Amazingly I do, and at EC yesterday we got 7 eggs, 6 mature. Follicle scans suggested 4 good ones, consultant is astonished.

However.

The pressure of the day got to DH, who is inconsolable at the fact he was unable to produce a fresh sample yesterday.

We had no choice but to put the eggs straight into the freezer, unfertilised.

However it is likely that we’d have ended up needing to do a freeze all cycle anyway, as it turns out, as my already-on-the-borderline lining had thinned between my last tracking scan and EC.  Obv we’ll never know, but it’s likely that there simply wouldn’t have been enough time for Progynova to build up the lining in a matter of 3-5 days, and we’d have had to freeze anyway. Although obv that would have been freezing embryos, rather than unfertilised eggs.  

I don’t know how I’m going to get through the next 6 weeks - consultant says to wait 1 full natural cycle before starting a medicated FET / medicated frozen ICSI (not sure what to call it!) to get the stims out of my system - without going hatstand

I’ve had crap lining in my natural cycles since coming off the pill, in my Clomid cycle, and now in my stimulated cycle.  

My consultant is going to do everything possible to build up my lining with supplementary oestrogen for a frozen ICSI / FET-that-isn't-a FET, however I’m already thinking about doing our very best to try for a natural BFP next month while we wait (hey, a girl can dream!)

I’m having acupuncture, but has anyone had any experience of dealing with crap lining while TTC naturally?!

Sorry for epic me me me. I’m a bit all over the place and trying not to show it for DH sake, he feels terrible enough as it is (and knows that however I’m trying to hide it, he’s under no illusions that I’m not completely deflated and crapping myself).

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi bananafish81

I'm really sorry about your cycle but it's important to remember that it's not over yet.  Alongside the medication and the acupuncture you could try a yoga position that is designed to thicken the lining called legs up the wall - literally lying on the floor with your legs up the wall for 5-15 mins a day (building up the time each day).

Dory
xxx


----------



## Uber Barrens Club (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi Dory

Thanks for this - I practice iyengar yoga so I know the pose you mean very well  

I can't do that pose in class without giggling since starting TTC as it reminds me of lying with my legs up the wall after having sex, as although we know it's absolutely not necessary, DH reckons gravity can't hurt!

I find it a very relaxing pose, so will def be doing more of it. Thanks so much for the top tip!

xx


----------

